# Opening a small smokehouse. I have two smokers to choose from



## weston1975

Good Day! Noob here:

Looking to open a little smokehouse and have two models in mind. 

1. Ole Hickory Pits CTO
http://www.olehickorypits.com/PitMod...ri%20Oven.aspx

or

2. Holstein Model 444/555 Convection Smoker
http://www.holsteinmfg.com/products/...vection-smoker

The reviews for the CTO are over all really good. I could buy two with the benefit of having two cookers running different temps. Also this would appease the HD for when I need to cook two different meats. My main issue is capacity when compared to the 444/555.


I haven't found many reviews for the 444/555 but it's capacity (5 racks at 57" x 57" each for large model) and price range are intriguing. It has convection fans and five huge racks. 

Both models are NSF and have gas assist.

The units will be outdoors under shelter with screen windows to meet regulations (without getting into greater detail). 

Should I buy two CTOs or go for the 444/555?

I'm leaning towards the 444/555 because the capacity to cost ratio is amazing. 

What say you people? Your advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rstr hunter

I'm not an expert on this but have used a convection smoker a time or two.  To start with I'd have to ask what you are planning to serve?  Are you planning to do BBQ such as Ribs, Chicken, Brisket, and Pulled Pork or are you planning to do a Smokehouse where you do things like bacon, sausage, sticks, etc? 

Why I ask is the convection smoker does a fair job on the BBQ  but cooks it much quicker than most are used to getting things done.  For example, many here will cook spare ribs at 225 degrees F for 6 hours using the 3-2-1 method.  We put a couple of racks on a convection smoker that were done  in an hour at the same temp.  This will be fine for you if you are doing a BBQ theme, but if you are doing a smokehouse with bacon and sausage, I think it would be very tough to get the smoke penetration or do any curing/cold smoking as the convection part of this will try to speed the cook times along which I wouldn't think would be what you are looking for with regards to the finished product.   

Again I'm not an expert on either of these machines, just thought you may want an opinion to make sure the unit fits what you are looking for. Don't know if this helps, but when you say Smokehouse, I think sausage and bacon and cured meats, and if that's where you are headed I'd discuss this with the sales rep and maybe ask for references of happy customers to make sure you get what you are looking for.


----------



## weston1975

Thanks for your post. I'm thinking of serving brisket, ribs, pulled pork and chicken. 

Both units are convection smokers. 

The Holstein rep wasn't very helpful. But he did mention that the Wayne burner is the same as the ones used in Southern Pride smokers. He said it will cook everything I need. It looks like a versatile machine for the price. I'm surprised it's not very popular.


----------



## rstr hunter

The one I played with was a Southern Pride smoker and it did a fairly good job just much quicker than I expected.  Sorry to not be of more help.  Good luck with your Smokehouse.


----------



## goingcamping

I've got a Cooker/Warming cabinet that uses convection to cook, I've add the AMNTS as my smoker generator. While it's not exactly a commercial smoker, it is a large commercial cooker that can cook/smoke up to 364lbs of meat at once. I can use it for everything from cold smoke (no heat/fans) or I can use it for smoked chicken/ribs/briskets. It has a cooking range of 100*-325* and can keep food warm between 100*-325*. It has 2 fans that use a rear mounted plenum for air circulation and circulates the smoke along with heat (fans and heating elements are positioned up top.)

I've smoked/dried serrano and anaheim peppers for 30 hours @ 100*, Chicken wings @ 325* for 2 hours , Ribs/Brisket/Butts @ 225*1-1.25hours/lb...convection will speed up the cooking process, so an adjustment of temp is most likely warranted?

I say go with the better value, 2 of the CTO's as that way you'll increase your production and decrease your downtime?

Sorry, not much help, just a little anecdotal input!

~Brett


----------



## weston1975

Two OHP CTO's have a smaller capacity than one 444/555. I was thinking that both units would be nice to smoke my Briskets and Butts over night. My worry now is that because the units are convection based they may cook my over night meats too quickly. I plan to cook at a low temp say 218-220 F. I plan to cook a whole 10-12 pound brisket. Put it in between 7- 8pm (around closing time) and retrieve the next morning between 6-7 am.


----------

